
New Macbooks: What we want vs. probably what we get - drivingmenuts
https://www.macworld.com/article/3314978/macs/new-macbooks-what-we-want-vs-what-well-probably-get.html
======
Latteland
We want friggin 32 gig of ram like all the other top laptops. We want 4 cores.
We want them not to cost double the competitors and not have worse components
than many of them that cost less.

